# Naturalisation/citizenship



## Sam03 (Jun 16, 2011)

My mom was born in the US in 1923 and lived there with her parents and her brother for a number of years. My mom and her parents came to the UK (i do not know when) and her brother stayed in the US and joined the US Air Force. Is it possible her parents (my grandparents) would have become naturalised/citizens? I would like to apply for a US passport and have been trying for a long time to find out when my mom came to the UK and all about her education whilst she was in the US. I have tried the embassies etc but no-one knows or will not help, they just pass me onto someone else. Surely there would be records of the information i desparetely need. If anyone has any answers to this i would surely appreciate them. Thankyou.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately the burden of proof is on you. When did your mother return to the UK? Where did she go to school? 

Embassies are not research facilities. 

Who in your family has any old records? Who may have some actual documents? Who has her birth certificate? ....


----------

